# Proper prop pitch for my 15' skiff



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been trying new props and my usual prop is a powertec that is either a 15 or 19 pitch. Laser engraving is getting hard to read but these are the numbers I can make out. 
316-628-1970
Ys50scb3r15
9327430

The new prop is a mercury vengeance 13p prop

The old prop has longer skinnier blades where the new prop has short stubby blades. Both props work great but the new one has a slight improvement in hole shot and I can plane with fewer rpms. Its almost like a 4 blade. The downside is with the vengenance is every now and then when hitting a wake the tunnel blows out. 
My question is what's an ideal pitch for a 15' skiff with a 50hp engine?

Powertec is on the left


----------

